# 3rd party JTable libraries (freeware/opensource)



## PELLE (7. Aug 2007)

Hallo,

ich suche eine freie jtable java library die mehr zu bieten hat als die default jtable.

Kennt ihr da was?


----------



## Guest (7. Aug 2007)

PELLE hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich suche eine freie jtable java library die mehr zu bieten hat als die default jtable.
> 
> Kennt ihr da was?



http://bambo.mine.nu/mvnsite/richjtable/1_0_0/apidocs/org/bambo/richjtable/table/RichJTable.html

leider down... sonst kennt keiner was oder erfindet jeder von Euch das Rad neu?


----------



## tuxedo (7. Aug 2007)

Ist das hier nicht das gleiche? 

--> https://richjtable.dev.java.net/


----------



## PELLEe (7. Aug 2007)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist das hier nicht das gleiche?
> 
> --> https://richjtable.dev.java.net/



richtig und wenn du auf den "download" klickst kommst du auf die bamboo site die down ist sprich alles links sind down...


----------



## HoaX (7. Aug 2007)

https://richjtable.dev.java.net/ser...folderID=6374&expandFolder=6374&folderID=6608 
also bei mir gehts ...


----------



## PELLEe (7. Aug 2007)

HoaX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> https://richjtable.dev.java.net/servlets/ProjectDocumentList?folderID=6374&expandFolder=6374&folderID=6608
> also bei mir gehts ...



danke JETZT gehts habe dem author heute morgen ne email geschickt...

das jpepper jgrid von http://jeppers.sourceforge.net/jgrid/api/index.html ist schon mal fürn arsch....

habe zwar ne tabelle gemacht damit aber weder die beispiele noch sonst zeigt mir wie ich ein array in die tabelle lade, bei suns libs benutze ich das DefaultTableModel dm = new DefaultTAbleModel dafür ... naja mal die richjtable probieren.


----------



## PELLEe (7. Aug 2007)

PELLEe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> HoaX hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@Hoax kommst du an die API html dateien von der richJtable.jar ran? ohne api nein danke!


----------



## PELLEe (7. Aug 2007)

http://bambo.mine.nu/mvnsite/richjtable/1_0_0/apidocs/org/bambo/richjtable/table/RichJTable.html

offline seit tagen das suckt mal richtig!


----------



## PELLE (8. Aug 2007)

so jetzt mal überwunden mich einzuloggen ;P

JGrid: das ist ja mal ne komische library... während man bei der JTable nicht auf dessen instanz table = new JTable zugreift um Daten einzulesen sondern auf die DefaultTableModel dm instanz 


```
dm.setDataVector(tabellendaten, spaltennamen);
```
 so wird bei JGrid kein Unterschied gemacht, sondern man greift direkt auf die JTable bzw. JGrid zu siehe hier:


```
Object namedColors[] =
            {
                NamedColor.AQUA,
                NamedColor.BEIGE,
                NamedColor.BLACK,
                NamedColor.BLUE,
                NamedColor.EBLUE,
                NamedColor.JFCBLUE,
                NamedColor.JFCBLUE2,
                NamedColor.CYBERGREEN,
                NamedColor.DARKGREEN,
                NamedColor.FORESTGREEN,
                NamedColor.GRAY,
                NamedColor.GREEN,
                NamedColor.ORANGE,
                NamedColor.PURPLE,
                NamedColor.RED,
                NamedColor.RUSTRED,
                NamedColor.SUNPURPLE,
                NamedColor.SUSPECTPINK,
                NamedColor.TURQUOISE,
                NamedColor.VIOLET,
                NamedColor.YELLOW };
		
		JGrid grid = new JGrid(namedColors.length, 5);
```

Bei der JTable hätte ich nicht JTable table = new JTable(namedColors.length, 5); geschrieben sondern:

DefaultTableModel dm = new DefaultTableModel (tabellendaten,spaltennamen);
JTable table = new JTable (dm);

Warum gibt es in der Sun table philosophy sozusagen eine visuell sichtbare Tabelle (JTable) und die Datentabelle (DefaultTableModel) die hinter der JTable steckt und die ein- und ausgelesen wird mit Daten und nicht direkt die JTable?

Bei JGrid greift man direkt zu ala grid = new JGrid(tabellendaten,spaltennamen)

grid.setValueAt("bla",1,1);

Bei JTable hat ich dm.setValueAt(); aufgerufen und nicht direkt auf das JTable. Kann mir jemand sagen warum JGrid sich so verhält oder ob das Vorteile hat?


----------



## Wildcard (8. Aug 2007)

PELLE hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Kann mir jemand sagen warum JGrid sich so verhält oder ob das Vorteile hat?


Schlechtes Design.


----------



## PELLE (8. Aug 2007)

Wildcard hat gesagt.:
			
		

> PELLE hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nicht nur das...

alles richtig importiert jetzt ist das JGrid rot unterstrichen:




> The project was not built since its build path is incomplete. Cannot find the class file for net.sf.jeppers.grid.StyleModel.
> Fix the build path then try building this project.
> The type net.sf.jeppers.grid.StyleModel cannot be resolved. It is indirectly referenced from required .class files



aha incomplete??? Ich habe die .zip als external .jar/.zip geladen und in meiner .class die jeweileigen Klassen importiert wie halt sonst auch doch diesmal diese Fehlermeldungen, ich denke JGrid ist einfach müll :lol: 

Sollte jemand Zugriff auf die API der richtJTable haben wäre ich dankbar über einen link der geht, danke schön!


----------



## PELLE (8. Aug 2007)

> RichJTable (extends StateSaveJTable)
> 
> JavaDoc
> 
> ...



da die API typischerweise down ist: http://bambo.mine.nu/mvnsite/richjtable/1_0_0/apidocs/org/bambo/richjtable/table/RichJTable.html

kann mir jemand sagen, mit welcher methode ich eine Zelle einfärben kann? Finde die Methode nicht bzw. ohne API versteht ein noob auch die Klasse ColorRule.class nicht ;-)

Es scheint so als kann man regeln für Farben setzen aber nicht direkt eine Zelle beeinflussen, kann das sein?


Weiß sonst noch jemand eine erweiterte freeware/opensource JTable version?


----------



## tuxedo (8. Aug 2007)

Oh man, ihr stellt euch an. Der CVS-Zugang bei Java.net funktioniert doch?! Also da die Sources runterladen und die API-Doc mit wenigen Klicks in <eine gescheite IDE deiner Wahl hier einsetzen> selbst generieren....

- Alex

[update]

Hab eben selbst mal reingesehen... Scheinbar haben nicht alle Klassen JavaDoc drin. Aber über den Quelltext kann man sich seine Fragen ja auch beantworten.


----------



## Guest (8. Aug 2007)

alex0801 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Oh man, ihr stellt euch an. Der CVS-Zugang bei Java.net funktioniert doch?! Also da die Sources runterladen und die API-Doc mit wenigen Klicks in <eine gescheite IDE deiner Wahl hier einsetzen> selbst generieren....
> 
> - Alex
> 
> ...



äh wenn stelle ich mich an  :wink:  zudem ich bin enduser ich habe KEINEN bock und zeit in den quellcode zuschauen, das ist die aufgabe von dem codeentwickler...


----------



## tuxedo (8. Aug 2007)

Naja, dann wirst du damit leben müssen dass diese kostenlose Library keine dir ausreichende Doku bietet. Die Entwickler sind ja auch nur Menschen.


----------



## PELLE (8. Aug 2007)

gibts doch net muss ich jetzt noch auf meine Tage auf den IE umsteigen, warum werde ich immer ausgeloggt??

"Entwickler sind auch nur Menschen..." eine halbfertige Dokumentation läuft für mich nicht unter dem Spruch "Fehler sind nur menschlich" sondern unter lächerlich.


----------



## tuxedo (8. Aug 2007)

Na jetzt aber... Vieles im OpenSource-Bereich wird nicht professionell sondern "nebenher" gemacht. Meine Doku zu JPMDBC ist auch nicht fertig, obwohl die erste einigermaßen benutzbare Version steht. 
Ich finde es persönlich etwas zu viel verlangt wenn man für eine kostenlose lib auch zwangsläufig eine umfangreiche doku erwartet. 

OpenSource ist für mich eine Art Community-Gedanke: Ich schreibe was und stelle es der allgemeinheit zur verfügung. Und wenn jemand feststellt dass was fehlt wird es, sofern Zeit und Geduld besteht, von demjenigen "nachgerüstet" und dieser lässt das ganze ins Projekt wieder einfließen. Damit hilft man sich nicht nur selbst sondern auch anderen. DAS macht OpenSource aus. Nicht dass es "für umme" ist. 

Aber wir schweifen ab. Back-to-topic ...


----------



## Hilefoks (8. Aug 2007)

Die JXTable von swinglabs.org ist auch ganz nett.

MfG,
Hilefoks


----------



## PELLE (8. Aug 2007)

Hilefoks hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die JXTable von swinglabs.org ist auch ganz nett.
> 
> MfG,
> Hilefoks



fehlerhafte website oder package...  :



```
tabelle.setHighlighters(HighlighterFactory.createSimpleStriping();
```

wieso fehlt da eigentlich eine Schließklammer am Ende? Muss Absicht sein denn mit Schließklammer geht der code auch nicht. komische Syntax...

tabelle ist eine instanz von JXTable


> The method setHighlighters(Highlighter[]) in the type JXTable is not applicable for the arguments
> (Highlighter)



alles ist importiert dennoch kommt die Fehlermeldung und ich  werde als enduser mal wieder genötigt betatester zu spielen.

Alles andere auf der site geht: http://wiki.java.net/bin/view/Javadesktop/SwingLabsSwingXJXTableHowTo#ColumnSelection nur obiges nicht...schade


----------



## PELLE (8. Aug 2007)

BIG LOL jetzt gehts mit zusätzlich geschlossener Klammer... wo ich daheim bin villt. lags an der Hardware    :lol:


----------

